# Phrag. Fritz Schomburg 3N



## abax (Dec 24, 2021)

Finally one of my Fritz is showing a bud! The cross is (kovachii 'Anabolic' x besseae 'Rob's Choice')
AM/AOS from the Fischers. Anyone have this particular cross?


----------



## monocotman (Dec 24, 2021)

Not heard of that kovachii clone Angela. I have the same besseae crossed with ‘Tesoro morado’ and ‘Terminator’. It will be interesting to see it!
David


----------



## terryros (Dec 24, 2021)

I only know the two crosses that David notes and have the ‘Tesoro Morado’, which is in bloom right now. I think David’s plant from the cross is darker colored than mine but both are round with strong substance and the petals don’t reflex. I have never seen the ‘Anabolic’ cultivar of kovachii on the OL website. I think besseae ’Rob’s Choice’ will still dominate the shape and keep the size down, but the color will be interesting to see.


----------



## abax (Dec 24, 2021)

I'm rather excited! I have two of this cross, but the smaller division got a direct splat
from condensation, It's recovering...slowly. I think I wrote the vendor directly for the
divisions about perhaps 15 months ago.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 27, 2021)

Did she just post a thread about a bud, with no photo and get away with it!?


----------



## abax (Dec 27, 2021)

Apparently.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 28, 2021)

Not entirely. 
No photo = no proof!


----------



## abax (Dec 28, 2021)

Such a hard task master Eric!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 29, 2021)

"Girl, you gotta work!" - RuPaul


----------



## abax (Dec 29, 2021)

Dear Eric, please send me a $1000.00 or so for a camera. You pay and I'll work. ;>)


----------



## abax (Jan 5, 2022)

O.k. Eric, name s good camera or two for close work with flowers for 1000.or under. Please
don't mention Canon.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 8, 2022)

Just get a used nikon d3300-d3500 with the 18-55mm afp stock lens and a cheap tripod. It'll be more than enough for orchid photography; should run you less than $300 if you look around for a deal.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 8, 2022)

Used Nikon D3300 Digital SLR Camera - mpb.com


Find used Nikon D3300 digital SLR cameras for sale at mpb.com, or sell or trade your own.




www.mpb.com






https://www.mpb.com/en-us/used-equipment/used-photo-and-video/used-lenses/used-nikon-fit-lenses/nikon-af-p-18-55mm-f-3-5-5-6g-dx-vr/



Here ya go, that would serve your purposes well.


----------



## abax (Jan 8, 2022)

Thank you Tony. I'll have a look.


----------



## Cearbhael (Jan 9, 2022)

I have a Nikon 3000 I bought between 2008-2010. I is GREAT for any plant and flower photos. Does WONDERFUL close up photos!! I spend a tremendous amount of time photographing the lilacs, peonies and other flowering perennials. I need to start using it more often on my orchids when they flower. I have been lazy and using my iPhone camera


----------



## NYEric (Jan 10, 2022)

abax said:


> Dear Eric, please send me a $1000.00 or so for a camera. You pay and I'll work. ;>)


When you get rid of your flip phone you can get a smart phone with a camera included!


----------



## abax (Jan 10, 2022)

I don't have a flip phone and I don't want another smart phone of any kind. I'd be land line less if I could.


----------

